# King Mackerel Two Ways



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Menu*
Fresh King Mackerel Two Ways with Pineapple/Apple Salsa
Grilled Bacon Wrapped Asparagus
Cranberry Almond Salad with Raspberry Vinaigrette

*Grilled Steaks with Blackened Seasoning
Grilled Fillets in Foil with Butter/Blackened Seasoning*


























*Grilled Bacon Wrapped Asparagus*










*Pineapple/Apple Salsa*
1 large can Crushed Pineapple, drained
1 Jazz Apple, chopped fine
2 cans Rotel, original
1/2 Green Bell Pepper, chopped fine
2T Brown sugar
1t Seasoned salt

Mix well and let sit for a few hours in the fridge










*Money Shot*


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

as usual, that looks incredible.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man that asparagus looks awesome ! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Man that asparagus looks awesome !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I showed it to my wife. That's what she said it looks good.

Now she wants to know what I'm going to cook her. It's already after 10:30 looks like leftovers for me.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I think I might be able to eat Kingfish cooked like that.*

I copied your Salsa recipe and plan to use it soon.

Your posts are a fantastic addition to this site. Unfortunately, however, some of your photos make me drool down my shirt front.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

captken said:


> I copied your Salsa recipe and plan to use it soon.
> 
> Your posts are a fantastic addition to this site. Unfortunately, however, some of your photos make me drool down my shirt front.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Great, I hope you enjoy it.
The salsa's sweet-n-spicy was a great accompaniment to the Mackerel's blackened seasoning. 
It does well with BBQ Pork too, and tacos and....


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Now that made my mouth water


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!! Totally Top Shelf eats right there!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Doggone it!

I wish you would quit posting these kind of things. 

I'm drooling all over my phone and I don't even like the mackerel family.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

ChileRelleno said:


> The salsa's sweet-n-spicy was a great accompaniment to the Mackerel's blackened seasoning.
> It does well with BBQ Pork too, and tacos and....


Just remembered I have some extra extra thick pork chops in the freezer that I planned to stuff and bake.

Going to get them out and do your entire meal substituting the chops for the fish. Apples go great with pork. Bacon wrapped asparagus is one of my favorite side dishes.

Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------

